# Battery Charging is temporary disabled



## cpshameem (Oct 20, 2013)

Guys,

I bought new Dell inspiron 3421. I changed O/s Win7 from Ubuntu. after installation my battery not charging and sometime it showing a message

"This battery charging is temporarily disabled,Press F2 entering BIOS setup menu,Battery status for details"

Then I checked BIOS but i didnt find any battery setup there.









*
anyone please help me..

*


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you just bought it I would return it, this isn't normal.

You can try these steps:
(1) Turn off the computer.

(2) Remove all the external peripherals like AC Adaptor, battery, flash drive, etc.

(3) Press and hold the power button for 30 sec. It releases the charge on the computer(if any)

(4) Now put back the battery and plug the AC Adaptor.

(5) Now let the computer charge for few minutes.

(6) Try turning the computer on.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Device Manager will show you its status when you right click on the Battery and select Properties and HWMonitor will show you how much it is degraded - but Windows must have suspended the charging for a reason.

Does Event Viewer show anything on this ?

You could also try running the Complete Dell Diagnostics to see if that finds anything.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Return it to the place of purchase for replacement/repair.


----------

